# Urgent Help - am I over weight towing?



## Lorian (20 July 2010)

Hi

Im meant to be taking the horses on holiday on friday but now im worried im overweight to tow.

I have a land rover discovery R Reg 2.5 Diesel.
I tow an Ifor Williams HB505 
In the trailer will be a 15 hand lightweight arab - approx 400kg
and a lightweight TB 15.2 around 500kg 

We will have 2 people in the car (around 10 stone each) tack and a suitcase each.

Will we be over the towing weight for my car?

I cant find any information on the web that makes any sense to me.
Does anyone know the unladen weight of a hb505?
Does the weight im allowed to tow have to include the weight in the car?

Any information appricated.
Im really scared as a friend of a friend said they were pulled over with their ifor trailer towing 2 horses with a discovery and they were over weight! (


----------



## moandben (20 July 2010)

I know the Disco's can tow 3.5 ton, so quite a lot. You will prob get a better answer if you post this in New Lounge rather than the 'Stolen' section..


----------



## the watcher (20 July 2010)

trailer ULW is 905, so if you add in the 2 horses you reach 1805 kg
the kerbside weight of your car is 2150kg, 85% of this (it is always a good idea if the towing vehicle is heavier than the trailer) is 1827kg, so you are inside this, especially if you add in a couple of passengers.

The maximum towing capacity of the car is 3.5T so you are well inside that.

Your current combination will add up to over 4T - whether you are licensed for this may depend on your age or how long you have been driving as my understanding is that it all counts if the trailer is anything bigger than a tiny unbraked trailer


----------



## applecart14 (20 July 2010)

You ought to google how to work out your kerb side weight v your towing weight.  The problem is that if you have an accident you will not be insured if you are overweight with your towing vehicle or trailer.  You could therefore be liable for loss of car, trailer, horse and any costs or damages you incur to injury/death/ etc of third parties.

It is quite a scary thought.


----------



## martlin (20 July 2010)

You will be fine, your passengers and any luggage you have IN THE CAR does not eat up your towing capacity.
The towing capacity of your LR is 3.5t
as watcher said, your total towed weight will be around 1.8t, so plenty spare left.
The combination will come to over 4t, but if you have your B+E entitlement on your licence or have passed the test before 1997 it does not matter.


----------



## the watcher (20 July 2010)

For the licence side of towing - it is explained here - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/CaravansTrailersCommercialVehicles/DG_10013073

if you can make sense of it


----------



## Lorian (21 July 2010)

Thanks guys )  I forgot to say in my original post that I have passed my trailer test so that is all ok.  

I just panicked when my friend said that someone they knew had been fined for being over weight.  Maybe they hadnt done their test or something tho.

Thanks for your help


----------

